# Lets talk gun belts



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Do gun belts really make THAT much of a difference as opposed to a thick leather belt I can pickup at Wal-mart?

And if they do, can you reccommend some good, yet inexpensive brands I should look at? I did a quick google search and they all seem to be pretty expensive ($100+/-).


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Yes they make a difference. The biggest difference is noticed in belt holsters. If you are wearing an IWB its not as noticeable difference.

A thick belt will be rigid when you first buy it, but it softens at the stress points pretty quickly. A holster belt is two pieces of leather sewn together. This helps the belt maintain a ridged platform for your holster. This ridgedness keeps the butt of the gun from "leaning" or being "floppy".

When ordering a belt: Measure don’t guess. Trouser manufactures use an ambiguous “sizing” for trousers. A man who wears a size 36 Levi will often have a 38”-39” waist. Galco offers several good belts, if not try Mitch Rosen, Old El Paso, or Ken Null.

If you want to get in a bit cheaper, try the Instructor belts at Galco. The newer 5 stitch belts are good, but the reinforced are fantastic.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Old Padawan just told it like it is. I have a instructor belt that I use when I carry a 1911 and a double layered one for smaller guns. Both are Galco. They make a big difference over your flea market cowboy belt. Good luck.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

This guy is a local belt maker and I've heard really good things about his products. I plan on buying a belt from him in the near future.

http://www.thebeltman.net/


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

*I just got three belts in from 511*

Most belts I buy are 1 1/2 or 1 1/4 and I pay 40 to 100 per belt. 511 came out with them and they are only 29 dollars from La Police Gear. They are nicer than all my other belts.

http://www.lapolicegear.com/511-tactical-leather-casual-belt-detail-stitch.html


----------



## dourdave (May 6, 2007)

Try www.thewilderness.com

Well made and reasonably priced. Comfortable, too


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

dourdave said:


> Try www.thewilderness.com
> 
> Well made and reasonably priced. Comfortable, too


I just got my Wilderness 5 stitch today. I wish I could wear it. They sent me the wrong size and yes I did measure right per their instructions. I was really excited too.:smt076


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

tnoisaw said:


> I just got my Wilderness 5 stitch today. I wish I could wear it. They sent me the wrong size and yes I did measure right per their instructions. I was really excited too.:smt076


BUMMER. YOU SHOULD HAVE ORDERED A GALCO :mrgreen:


----------



## P35 (Jul 30, 2007)

Todd said:


> This guy is a local belt maker and I've heard really good things about his products. I plan on buying a belt from him in the near future.
> 
> http://www.thebeltman.net/


I have 2 of his 1.5 belts. First class all the way. 
JW


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks for your help guys. I went ahead and ordered a 5.11 belt, since it was the cheapest, just to give gun belts a try. I dont wear OWB alot, so it didnt make sense for me to buy a $100+ belt. But if I like the belt, and carry OWB more often, then maybe Ill step up to a custom belt.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Well, I received my belt last night and I have to say, gun belts really do make a difference. I definetly see me carrying OWB more often. Thanks again for your help guys. :smt023


----------

